# Nail Trimming Mandatory?



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Pocky hates getting her nails cut. I can't even cut them anymore because she squirms so much. I've tried slowly getting her used the the nail clippers/me touching her paws but I can't cut them. I've also tried covering my hand in peanut butter to distract her but she still squirms. And I'm unable to buy a dremel tool/take her to a professional.

So do I have to cut her nails or can the concrete wear them down?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes I think it is important. Not sure how old your dog is. But go slow, do one at a time/a day if you have to.

Concreate will not just wear them down IMO. Sure it helps, But if you want short nails, the only way fisable is to trim them.

Not ure what you mean by unable to have a dremel or take to the pro. Dremels are very cheap, and grooming shops normally charge a few bucks, some even do it for free.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for replying. How much are dremels/where can I buy them?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Dremels can be purchased at most hardware stores..I bought mine on sale at Canadian Tire for thirty bucks. Keep in mind though that you also have to get her used to the noise, vibration etc so it's not always an easy fix.

A friend of mine (an online friend on another forum) shaped her dog to use a ramp with sandpaper nailed to it to file down her own nails by scratching on it...lol.

Whatever you do, keep working on it. Long nails get torn easily when running and also can affect the bones/muscles in the feet due to inability to walk properly.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I've thought about replacing all of our flooring with sandpaper to alleviate the need for nail trims, as both my girls hate them.. but I don't think my husband will go for it. :-/


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

aznVampire said:


> Pocky hates getting her nails cut. I can't even cut them anymore because she squirms so much. I've tried slowly getting her used the the nail clippers/me touching her paws but I can't cut them. I've also tried covering my hand in peanut butter to distract her but she still squirms. And I'm unable to buy a dremel tool/take her to a professional.
> 
> So do I have to cut her nails or can the concrete wear them down?


What position are you trying to cut the nails in? (While she's in your lap, while she's on a chair, on her side on the floor, on a table, etc). Some dogs do better on a table, some do better on their side, etc. I have 3 dogs, one dog lies in my lap, the other stands on a table, and the other either stands while I do a "foot at a time" (think like shoeing a horse), or on his side. I tried to trim Dudes nails in my lap and he acted like I was fixing to pitch him into a lake of fire!


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

I've tried holding her in my lap, where she squirms and I've tried inviting her on the couch, getting her to sit and attempting to cut them like that but once the clippers come, she'll just jump off the couch.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't stress enough how important it is to get your pup use to nail trims and any type of restraint at this stage in her life. The time you spend teaching her that sometimes we have to be still for certain things such as nail trim, ear cleanings, mouth exams etc. Will pay you back in dividends in the future. It is a shame that there are dogs out there that have to be sedated for anyone to trim nails or clean ears. We have seen dogs with their nails so long that they have curled and grown into their pads. Your first step should be with a tired puppy which should help with the squirming. Your next step is not to give up. Make sure you have help at the beginning so that someone else holds while you cut. Remember she will not always be young and healthy and you may have to clean and medicate ears, give oral medications, treat a wound etc


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

So should I just hold her and cut them anyways? Even if she squirms (and bites)? Will that make it harder the next time I try to cut them?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nail trimming is not mandatory if your dogs nails actually get worn down on their own. My dog's does most of the time and if they don't i dremel them. 

Don't just hold the dog and trim while they're biting, this gives the dog a terrible experience. 

Here's an awesome video on how to desensitize a dog to nail trimming. It's by a very qualified vet as well as behaviorist. 







Edit: You should always desensitize over a few days or even weeks depending on how sensitive your dog is. Never try to do it all in one day.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the video. I've seen it too, but I have to do it all on my own because my family members don't want to help me. ): Her front nails are pretty worn down so I don't need to worry about those very much, but her other nails are getting longer (but they don't reach the ground yet) so I want to try and cut them.

I tried cutting them with her standing on the counter today...and she ended up breaking a cup. I tried it again after I cleaned up the mess. She still let me touch her paw but kept jerking so I couldn't clip anything. Maybe I should just buy a dremel...How much are they/where can I get them?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

You can do it by yourself too. I did. Just feed while you tap their feet with your other hand with a clipper. Even if you buy a dremel, most dogs' reaction is to get as far away to it as possible, especially when the dremel touches their nails.

I cannot emphasize enough that you have to desensitize the dog to this kind of equipment be it a dremel, a toothbrush or a nail clipper, or even a coat brush. You don't want the dog to associate any of these things with a negative experience such as being forced or held down when they receive nail clippings or forcefully holding their feet.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, you should. You are her "momma" and it is your job to teach her acceptable behavior for something that will be a lifelong event. If you cannot teach her this, they you should find a professional that can. If she squirms, just keep at it. If she bites, tell her firmly NO, and then continue. She will get better each time because she will learn that wiggling and throwing a tantrum does not get her out of it. However, if you stop when she is throwing a fit, she will throw a bigger on next time. 

Dremels can be found at Walmart, Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, etc. But again, the above still comes into play. She isn't going to stand like a statue just because you are using a dremel. You are still going to have to teach her acceptable behavior. There are many groomers who do it for free, myself included. That may be an option for you if you cannot get someone to help hold her and get her trained. The more you try and don't succeed/stop, the worse she will be for the next time.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Graco22 said:


> Yes, you should. You are her "momma" and it is your job to teach her acceptable behavior for something that will be a lifelong event. If you cannot teach her this, they you should find a professional that can. If she squirms, just keep at it. If she bites, tell her firmly NO, and then continue. She will get better each time because she will learn that wiggling and throwing a tantrum does not get her out of it. However, if you stop when she is throwing a fit, she will throw a bigger on next time.
> 
> Dremels can be found at Walmart, Lowes, Menards, Home Depot, etc. But again, the above still comes into play. She isn't going to stand like a statue just because you are using a dremel. You are still going to have to teach her acceptable behavior. There are many groomers who do it for free, myself included. That may be an option for you if you cannot get someone to help hold her and get her trained. The more you try and don't succeed/stop, the worse she will be for the next time.


I am with you on this Graco22. I hate when dogs come in that have not been taught to accept nail trims. It is just awful. Screaming, pooping, peeing, biting, releasing anal glands, sometimes having to sedate them for a simple tnt. Stressful for the dog and us. Teaching a puppy is so much easier. We tell all our clients the same thing as you have stated. Most people do not realize that it is more the restraint than the actual trimming. We love dogs that go to the groomer because they have been taught to stand and allow the doctor to do an exam and tnt. Thanks to all you wonderful groomers out there, you make our job at the vet clinic a lot easier!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been trying to desensitize Colt to having his nails trimmed since we got him last May. It's just not happening. He puts up a bigger fight than Timber who is my second worst. Shanika and Cinnamon are fine. (Thank you Amanda on that last one!) Flash was fine when a puppy, then started fighting it, and now is fine again. I have to have my son (yeah the really big guy!) lay on top of Colt and Timber to get them done. Timber usually submits and lies still after the first foot but Colt fights the whole time. I tried to do the desensitize thing but their nails were getting long and I wasn't making ANY progress. I have a dremel but that clears the house of dogs faster than the vacuum. I haven't been able to use it on any of them.

I constantly read all the posts on nail trimming waiting for a new grand idea but so far nothing. The only thing that works at our house is tackle and hold while I clip. I would never be able to clip Colt's or Timber's alone.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I am afraid to trim. I know it's stupid, but I am terrified of it. We're going to have to get a dremel or keep having the vet do it. They charge $8.50 which isn't much until you have to have it done every two weeks or so (which is how fast Libby's nails grow too long). I'm getting her used to being touched, playing with her ears, her tail (what there is of it) and her paws so that when we do the CGC and therapy training we don't have as steep a learning curve. She's doing great with it, but I'm just afraid of cutting too far back on her nail! 

I've always let dogs wear their nails down on concrete, but it works better for some dogs than for others. Libby's have never gotten long enough to be uncomfortable for her, just for me! lol


----------

